# Shabbington @ GREAT BUCKS STEAM & COUNTRY FAIR, SHABBINGTON



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at GREAT BUCKS STEAM & COUNTRY FAIR, SHABBINGTON in Shabbington, Buckinghamshire starting 03/08/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1009

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Jmdarr has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

gaspode has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think we may be exhibiting at the show, so won't need to put my name down.

Peter


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

chrisgreen has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Morrikins (Apr 15, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Morrikins has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sonesta has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Tricky2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Shabbington Rally is now full so could all non confirmed please confirm your attendance for this rally please.

If anyone else would like to come I will start a waiting list.

Thanks

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please confirm they are coming


chrisgreen


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks arrival day for Shabbington is Thursday.

We hope to have our bring your own grub BBQ sometime over the weekend probably on Sunday afternoon with Ray Malc & Keith in charge of cooking for us all, thanks guys. This is of course subject to weather conditions so come prepared with food.

_ I_f anyone has anything they want to sell just bring it along and place outside your van

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all arrival day is Thursday for this rally if your *NOT* arriving *THURSDAY* can you please let me know so we are not sitting up half the night waiting for you.

Thanks

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all from a very windy Shabbington if any of you would like to arrive today you can.

If your not coming at all please let me know on 0797 026 5683

Nearest big shop is Asda at WHEATLY if your coming off M40 0 X 33 1NY

Jac


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jacquie

we are just considering coming to the show on friday as not to far away will there still be places available, also what is the ground like as dont want get bogged in


barry


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

powerplus said:


> hi jacquie
> 
> we are just considering coming to the show on friday as not to far away will there still be places available, also what is the ground like as dont want get bogged in
> 
> barry


Hi Barry, checked the rally site and it is showing 3 spaces available.
Suggest you phone Jac on 0797 026 5683 if you want to book.

Was there last year and although the weather was good the ground did not look prone to water logging, forecast for this weekend is looking dry-ish.
In any case getting a tow should not be a problem considering the quantity of steam engines/tractors attending:smile2:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

powerplus said:


> hi jacquie
> 
> we are just considering coming to the show on friday as not to far away will there still be places available, also what is the ground like as dont want get bogged in
> 
> barry


Hi Barry yes plenty of room, ground ok at the moment we've never had anyone bogged in yet lol plenty of things for towing off lol. Just turn up you will see the flag flying just head to it.

Jacquie


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jacquie

hope to be there late morning friday 

so please save a place for us

do we mention mhf at the gate or just pay and look for the flag

barry


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

powerplus said:


> hi jacquie
> 
> hope to be there late morning friday
> 
> ...


Normally through the gate and turn right, Facts on the right, Jac will take your money.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hope to be with you early afternoon. If it was down this way it would have been called off due to waterlogged ground!i've been to petworth today and it rained from 10:30 until I left at about 5, then carried on this evening at home , and still chucking down. English summer.....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

powerplus said:


> hi jacquie
> 
> hope to be there late morning friday
> 
> ...


As Matchlock said through gate turn right and you will see MHF flag flying head to it and I will take your money off you.

Weather still blowing well but no rain so far today, look forward to seeing you tomorrow Barry

Jacquie


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Popping up to Oakley on the way to get the van weighed then onto Shabbington, should be there between 4-5 pm.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*just a quick thanks*

hi all

we just wanted to thank everyone at the shabbington rally for making us so welcome

julie did really enjoy the horses right in front of us

barry and julie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Smashing weekend Jac, here's a snap of the social....................


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, thanks Jac & John, Clive, the cooks, quizmaster and everyone for a great weekend!


----------

